# Euston disused underground Permission Tour September 2017



## klempner69 (Sep 11, 2017)

Another "Hidden London" tour,this time it was Euston underground photography tour.Probably my favourite tour so far that although started in the old building on Melton Street,actually began and ended through a service door on the live platform of Euston underground.
Wee bit of history from Wiki:
Euston was constructed as two separate underground stations. Three of the four Northern line platforms date from the station's opening in 1907. The fourth Northern line platform and the two Victoria line platforms were constructed in the 1960s when the station was significantly altered to accommodate the Victoria line. Plans for High Speed 2 and Crossrail 2 both include proposals to modify the station to provide interchanges with the new services which basically mean the old building will be demolished.
We visit two areas that date from 1962 and 1967.

Some of you may recognise this on Melton Street



This section from 1962, houses equipment used for the current HS2 works



This section was from 1967



I did a little digging to identify some poster remains



And found the original



This took some finding



The actual poster



Enough nonsense..this is an air shaft but built exactly the same size as the present day tunnels.



From the other end..11 feet 8 inches of tunnel



Old ticket office



The other side of this bricked up tunnel is the live side!



There are a few more pics to see here:
https://klempner69.smugmug.com/Euston-disused-Tube-Station-2017/

This tour,although pricey is well worth doing as there are only 8 persons split into groups of 2 with a guide so no getting peeps in your pics!


----------



## krela (Sep 11, 2017)

Love those posters!


----------



## smiler (Sep 11, 2017)

I liked that Klempner, the old posters were fantastic, Many Thanks


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 11, 2017)

Great set of pics, love the posters. Every time these tours come up I always miss out on the tickets!


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Sep 11, 2017)

Very well captured Klempner, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 11, 2017)

Nice photos and I also love the old movie posters, worth your while searching. But I went one better Marriage on the Rocks = 1965 is about an adman's wife winds up wed to his buddy after a quickie Mexican divorce and marriage. Operation CIA = 1965 is about a U.S. agent traces a lost message in Saigon and finds a plot to assassinate the U.S. ambassador. Conspiracy of Hearts = 1960 is about a nun in an Italian convent who helps the Jews to escape.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice. I was on one of last friday's tours. Only difference the boris bike rack was empty and I got put in a group of one.


----------



## Electric (Sep 13, 2017)

Looks great Klempner, pretty amazing stuff.
I'm off to Google these tours!


----------

